
Ask HN: Best books on various CS related topics? - plicense
I am looking to collect a list that encompasses the best books out there to learn a specific field of computer science. As such I can think of the following things, but you can answer with any CS related &lt;domain, book&gt; pair you feel is relevant. It can be ANYTHING CS - programming languages, design patterns etc.<p>1. Machine Learning - ?
2. Neural Networks - ?
3. Algorithms&#x2F;Data Structures - (Knuth, CLRS, Skienna)
4. Interview preparation - Cracking the coding interview
5. Computer Vision&#x2F;Image Processing - ?
6. Javascript, Python, Java, Ruby, Perl, C++, NodeJS, Go - ?
7. Design Patterns - ?
8. Distributed Systems - ?
9. Operating Systems - (Unix Internals by Bach, ?)
10. Networking - ?
11. Website Development&#x2F;Scalability - ?
12. Fonts&#x2F;Typography - ?
13. Database Systems - ?
14. AWS - ?
15. Build Systems - ?
16. Website design - ?
17. Photoshop, Indesign - (Not CS related but still)?
======
plicense
Shitty formatting hits me. Here is a neat one.

1\. Machine Learning - ?

2\. Neural Networks - ?

3\. Algorithms/Data Structures - (Knuth, CLRS, Skienna)

4\. Interview preparation - Cracking the coding interview

5\. Computer Vision/Image Processing - ?

6\. Javascript, Python, Java, Ruby, Perl, C++, NodeJS, Go - ?

7\. Design Patterns - ?

8\. Distributed Systems - ?

9\. Operating Systems - (Unix Internals by Bach, ?)

10\. Networking - ?

11\. Website Development/Scalability - ?

12\. Fonts/Typography - ?

13\. Database Systems - ?

14\. AWS - ?

15\. Build Systems - ?

16\. Website design - ?

17\. Photoshop, Indesign - (Not CS related but still)?

18\. Android/iPhone App development - ?

~~~
Tomte
12: Knuth - Digital Typography.

